# Coccidiosis? Java chicken



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

We have three hens and a rooster and the Java is the one that always is the odd girl out. The other chickens pick on her the most. Since it’s been below freezing we have been bringing them inside to keep out of the cold. I’ve noticed that the Java has a very pale comb and yellowish face. She acts the most cold out of all of them and is very sheepish looking and eats a little bit but not very much. Reading online I’m wondering if it’s Coccidiosis? She stopped laying eggs about a month ago along with the other hen that hangs out with her, but because of the cold I figured that was probably the reason. Only one hen is laying right now. Hard to quarantine her because of the cold weather and not enough space to separate them inside. Suggestions on how to treat her and manage for the additional flock?


----------



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

There are feathers all over their yard... so moulting too...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It might be cocci since she isnt eating enough. You can purchase Corid 9.6% liquid solution at a feed store, it'll be in the cattle section. Dosage is 9.5cc's per gallon of water. It must be changed out daily for 7 days. Normally it's 5 days but due to the cold temps, birds drink less water in cold temps and that's why you administer it for 7 days.
It's okay if your other birds drink it, it wont harm them since it's not an antibiotic and it doesnt have any withdrawal period. Eggs are safe to eat.


----------



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> It might be cocci since she isnt eating enough. You can purchase Corid 9.6% liquid solution at a feed store, it'll be in the cattle section. Dosage is 9.5cc's per gallon of water. It must be changed out daily for 7 days. Normally it's 5 days but due to the cold temps, birds drink less water in cold temps and that's why you administer it for 7 days.
> It's okay if your other birds drink it, it wont harm them since it's not an antibiotic and it doesnt have any withdrawal period. Eggs are safe to eat.


----------



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

thanks for your reply. If it is cocci is she contagious? Does she need to be quarantined?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Corid can also be given orally. The dose of undiluted Corid liquid is 0.1 ml per pound orally once a day. Do this in addition to the medicated water.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a yellow face in the past, it turned out to be liver cancer from necropsy result. Currently I have a yellow face that comes and goes. She looked better after a cocci treatment and an antibiotic, but she doesn't act any better. She separates herself from the rest most of the time.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I had a yellow face in the past, it turned out to be liver cancer from necropsy result. Currently I have a yellow face that comes and goes. She looked better after a cocci treatment and an antibiotic, but she doesn't act any better. She separates herself from the rest most of the time.


I was about to suggest liver problems. Here is a link that may help you decide whats wrong:
www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/12/big-liver-and-spleen-disease/


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

onehen said:


> thanks for your reply. If it is cocci is she contagious? Does she need to be quarantined?


All chickens have cocci. It's when it gets out of control in their system is when it becomes a problem. Feces carries cocci obviously, it's deposited on soil. Feces contaminated waterers/feeders must be kept clean at all times. Feces on soil should be picked up daily especially if birds are penned all the time. Coops should cleaned daily as well.
Your hen does not need to be quarantined.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

boskelli1571 said:


> I was about to suggest liver problems. Here is a link that may help you decide whats wrong:
> www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/12/big-liver-and-spleen-disease/


My one with liver cancer- it was a rare cancer and the lab actually called to tell me.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Shorter days,molting or stress can cause these problems.Your Java is at the bottom of the pecking order and is probably use to being picked on.Does any particular chicken harass the Java more than the others?I thought a cocci sign was bloody diarrhea.Can you feel her breastbone and how much?Is her crop full,soft,squishy or hard?So many questions I know but the more we know,the better we can help.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I believe there are 6 different strains of cocci and only one gives them bloody stool. If a chicken is stressed like being picked on, it's enough to cause an overload of cocci on their system. If one of mine appears to have it, I treat them all. I usually take care of my "low men on the totem pole" by sneaking them treats. Then they have something to look forward to. And my old girls get sneaky treats as well.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are some of the strains:
Source: http://ktt.icreate4.esolutionsgroup.ca/en/johnbarta/Characteristics-of-Eimeria-species.asp


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

and here are pictures that show even more strains:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great charts, Kathy.


----------



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

I treated her with the corid powder and separated her. Less stress and the treated water seems to have done the trick. Her poops are looking normal again and her face and comb or back to being red. She’s also eating so much better and acting more lively. She and the blue Andalusian are still not laying eggs. But So far so good on the sick behavior. Thanks everyone.


----------

